# RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!



## Basti1988 (14. November 2018)

*RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!*

Techpowerup hat die RTX 2070, 2080 & 2080 Ti mit DirectX Ray-tracing und RTX in dem Spiel Battlefield V getestet.

Die Resultate waren bei 1080p vernichtend, egal ob man die Ray-tracing Einstellungen auf  mittel, hoch oder Ultra gestellt hat. Die Karten hatten einen Frame Drop von fast 50% bei 1080p.

Mit den Einstellungen(Custom) auf Ultra ist selbst Nvidia's RTX 2080 Ti  nicht in der Lage 120Hz in 1080p zu erreichen.

Zudem berichtet man von einer gewissen Instabilität, während des Testes stürzte das System ab, es gab Blackscreens oder Lüftergeschwindigkeit schnellte auf 100% hoch.

Verwendete Treiber: GeForce 416.94 WHQL Windows 10 1809.
Quelle: Battlefield V with RTX Initial Tests: Performance Halved | TechPowerUp


----------



## Basti1988 (14. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz mÃ¶glich!*

Leider hat sich der Fehlerteufel im Titel eingeschlichen, es soll natürlich heißen: RTX on reduziert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!


----------



## HisN (14. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz mÃ¶glich!*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Selbst die RTX 2080 Ti ist mit höchsten Einstellungen nicht in der Lage bei 1080p 120Hz zu erreichen.



Wobei die Formulierung von Dir wie üblich selbstbeschiss ist, weil in den von Dir gemeinten höchsten Einstellungen die Renderscale auf 100% steht, und damit gar nicht die höchsten Einstellung darstellt, sondern eher eine hohe Custom-Einstellung. Der Regler geht nämlich noch deutlich höher.

Sorry wenn ich darauf rumreite, aber wenn ihr schon ständig inflationär "höchste" benutzt. Dann bitte konsequent.

Meine 2080TI stemmt in GTA5 in "höchsten Einstellungen" keine 30 FPS mehr, ganz ohne RTX .... also wo ist jetzt BF5 so besonders?
EyeCandy kostet nun mal Leistung.


----------



## Basti1988 (14. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz mÃ¶glich!*



HisN schrieb:


> Wobei die Formulierung von Dir wie üblich selbstbeschiss ist, weil in den von Dir gemeinten höchsten Einstellungen die Renderscale auf 100% steht, und damit gar nicht die höchsten Einstellung darstellt, sondern eher eine hohe Custom-Einstellung. Der Regler geht nämlich noch deutlich höher.
> 
> Sorry wenn ich darauf rumreite, aber wenn ihr schon ständig inflationär "höchste" benutzt. Dann bitte konsequent.
> 
> ...



Habe es angepasst, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## manimani89 (14. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz mÃ¶glich!*



HisN schrieb:


> Wobei die Formulierung von Dir wie üblich selbstbeschiss ist, weil in den von Dir gemeinten höchsten Einstellungen die Renderscale auf 100% steht, und damit gar nicht die höchsten Einstellung darstellt, sondern eher eine hohe Custom-Einstellung. Der Regler geht nämlich noch deutlich höher.
> 
> Sorry wenn ich darauf rumreite, aber wenn ihr schon ständig inflationär "höchste" benutzt. Dann bitte konsequent.
> 
> ...



100% stellt die native auflösung dar also passt das schon ansonnsten wäre es einfaches downsampling


----------



## HisN (14. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz mÃ¶glich!*

Vorher stand halt was von "höchste" da.
Entweder es ist Ultra (ist ein definierter Zustand) oder es ist höchste (ist auch ein definierter Zustand)... und höchste war es nicht, denn dazu schiebt man alle Regler nach rechts, sonst ist es halt nicht höchste^^.

Bin da echt pedantisch, aber das ist die Schuld vom Forum, weil im jedem Kaufberatungsthread gefordert wird das alle Games auf höchsten Settings laufen. Und höchste Settings bei BF5 beinhaltet nun mal 200% Renderscale. Ist der Regler auf 100%, dann ist es nun mal nicht höchste^^
Und auch hier sieht man an der Diskussion darüber, dass viele eine eigene Definition von höchste haben ... und deshalb alle immer aneinander vorbei reden, weil jeder nur das daraus macht, was er daraus machen will. 

*g*

Kein Drama.


----------



## RtZk (14. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz mÃ¶glich!*



HisN schrieb:


> Vorher stand halt was von "höchste" da.
> Entweder es ist Ultra (ist ein definierter Zustand) oder es ist höchste (ist auch ein definierter Zustand)... und höchste war es nicht, denn dazu schiebt man alle Regler nach rechts, sonst ist es halt nicht höchste^^.



Jo, dann auch den Gamma Regler auf Maximum, wenn dann aber auch richtig .


@Topic du solltest Journalist werden, reißerischer kann man eine Überschrift kaum verfassen, es lange vorher bekannt, wie viel Leistung Raytracing kostet, dafür sind die Ergebnisse noch sehr gut, insbesondere, dass in WQHD noch knapp 60 FPS möglich sind ist klasse.


----------



## HisN (14. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!*

FOV wird bei vielen auch nicht aufgedreht. Kostet ja Leistung^^


----------



## Sharijan (15. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!*

HisN Sorry, aber du fällst mir schon so oft negativ auf mit deinen Kommentaren, ein echter Klugscheisser! Sorry, musste mal gesagt werden!


----------



## CSOger (15. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!*

Ultra/Höhste Settings in BF.
Jetzt gehts wieder los.
Der Downsampling (Resolution Scale) Regler hat doch nix damit zu tun.
Der bleibt nicht umsonst auf 100 stehen wenn ich die Grafik Settings auf die höhste Stufe Ultra stelle.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!*

Also bestätigt sich das was man auf der gamescom schon vermutete hat
DXR ist nicht praktikable und wurde erst eine Woche vor der Gamescom von Nvidia an dice als auftrag gegeben
last minute deals
Das bestätigt mich schon das turing gar nicht als gaming karten gedacht waren
Und die AIB dazu gedrängt haben

Also DXR erst ab 2022 ein Ding, heute nettes gimmik


----------



## Krolgosh (15. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!*



Sharijan schrieb:


> HisN Sorry, aber du fällst mir schon so oft negativ auf mit deinen Kommentaren, ein echter Klugscheisser! Sorry, musste mal gesagt werden!



Ist schon fatal wenn man mit fundiertem Wissen und korrekten Fakten negativ auffällt.  Ist ja auch nicht so das hier oft Begriffe und Dinge durcheinander geschmissen werden die dann einfach Verwirrung stiften, obwohl oft das gleiche gemeint ist.  Da ist es eine bodenlose Frechheit darauf hinzuweisen... 

Sorry, musste mal gesagt werden!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!*

Das ist doch alles nur Geldschneiderei! Kein Spiel wird durch bessere Optik spannender oder schwqieriger. Raytracing ist wie Kantenglättung. Spiele werden ohne Kantanglättung von einer GTX 1050Ti hochperformant dargestellt, kaum nutzt man 16fache Kantenglättung, ist eine GTX 1080ti klein. Oder haben Kantenflättung und Raytracing vielleicht doch einen Mehrwert?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!*

Kantenglättungen ist wie mit Vorschlaghammer auf was ´hauen

Das ist unnütz. 
DXR hat aber was wenn richtig eingesetzt wird
Wie hier ist es nachträglich implementiert worden wodurch man diese Fehler sieht
Das passiert eben wenn man auf show machen will ohne sich beim design Gedanken gemacht hat

Was eigentlich hier besonders auffällt ist eben der starke leistungsverlust bei kaum merklichen optischen Gewinn.


----------



## aloha84 (15. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!*

Klugscheißmodus an:

Die Aussage.....
RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p *120 Hz *möglich!
ist Quark.
Natürlich ist RTX mit 1080p und 120 Hz möglich --> es ist auch möglich auf einer 2070er Karte 8K+downsampling+RTX Ultra bei 120 Hz darzustellen.
--> Weil die* Hz* Zahl des Monitors nichts mit den FPS zu tun hat.
Richtiger wäre:
RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p *120 FPS *möglich!

Klugscheißmodus aus


----------



## Basti1988 (15. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz mÃ¶glich!*



RtZk schrieb:


> Jo, dann auch den Gamma Regler auf Maximum, wenn dann aber auch richtig .
> 
> 
> @Topic du solltest Journalist werden, reißerischer kann man eine Überschrift kaum verfassen, es lange vorher bekannt, wie viel Leistung Raytracing kostet, dafür sind die Ergebnisse noch sehr gut, insbesondere, dass in WQHD noch knapp 60 FPS möglich sind ist klasse.



Danke Bewerbung an die Bild ist schon unterwegs, denke das wäre das richtige Blatt für mich.


----------



## Deimos (15. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz mÃ¶glich!*

Verzeihung, aber was ist nun hier genau die News?
Das ist einfach ein Benchmark, dazu noch ohne nennenswerte neue Erkenntnisse. Ein Link im Sammelthread hätts auch getan.



HisN schrieb:


> Wobei die Formulierung von Dir wie üblich selbstbeschiss ist, weil in den von Dir gemeinten höchsten Einstellungen die Renderscale auf 100% steht, und damit gar nicht die höchsten Einstellung darstellt, sondern eher eine hohe Custom-Einstellung. Der Regler geht nämlich noch deutlich höher.
> 
> Sorry wenn ich darauf rumreite, aber wenn ihr schon ständig inflationär "höchste" benutzt. Dann bitte konsequent.


Ich fürchte, den Begriff "Höchste Einstellungen" zu definieren, ist zum Scheitern verdammt. 
Manche dürften mit "höchsten" Settings das höchste Preset meinen. Andere schliessen Render Scale mit ein. Nochmals andere DS via Treiber/Dritttools. Dann gibts noch Dritttools, die an den Shadern rumbasteln, Treibersettings kämen dazu, (AF-Qualität, treiberforciertes AF, ...), und so weiter und so fort. Kurzum: du kämpfst einen hehren Kampf, aber es ist einer gegen Windmühlen


----------



## DJ_Michii (15. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!*



Sharijan schrieb:


> HisN Sorry, aber du fällst mir schon so oft negativ auf mit deinen Kommentaren, ein echter Klugscheisser! Sorry, musste mal gesagt werden!



Ich glaub das sehen hier einige so. mir fällt er auch nur Negativ auf..

@Topic

Ich hab auch RTX getestet, leider erstmal nur mit einer 2080 Ti da SLI unter DX12 noch nicht funktioniert. (steht auch ingame das es aktuell nicht geht.) und joah, auf den hab jetzt alle Karten gespielt und jede MP Karte hatte so ihre 55-90 FPS je nach Situation unter WQHD und alles Ultra Settings, Render Scale 100%. 
Dafür das es am anfang hieß, FULL HD mit nicht mal 60 fps .. ist es ja doch einiges mehr, was mich sehr erfreut, ich weiß nicht ob ich da einfach gute Augen habe, aber mir fallen die Reflexionen total positiv auf, auch im MP und ich finde die Technik echt schön anzusehen.  
Nur auf Metro Exodus mit den genialen Schatten freue ich mich noch mehr.
Hoffe das DX12 SLI Support bekommt für die großen Titel, dann könnten die, die zuviel Geld haben / Sponsored bekommen die Spiele mit RTX ON , Settings Ultra sicherlich mit guten 100+ FPS daddeln. Zumindest für die schnellen MP Titel wichtig. Im SP würden mich 60 FPS nicht mal stören.
Ansonsten kann ich aber nur sagen, P/L ist es definitiv nicht. Aber mal gucken, was die Jahre noch so bringt, vllt in 1-2 Generationen schafft das dann eine Karte, ich würde mich zumindest sehr freuen wenn RTX uns erhalten bleibt.


----------



## DKK007 (16. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!*

Wobei das doch nichts neues ist,  das Grafikeffekte Leistung kosten. Da muss man sich als Spieler halt entscheiden, ob es unbedingt 60 FPS sein müssen, oder ob auch 45 FPS ausreichen. Von 120 FPS ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Luebke82 (16. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!*

Und was soll daran verwunderlich sein? Es wurde doch vorher schon publiziert, dass 60fps anvisiert sind mit 1080p. Mehr brauche ich z.B. auf meinem 60Hz-Bildschirm auch nicht.  Es kommt aber auch auf den Level an. In einigen läuft es auch zwischen 80 und 100fps.


----------



## Krolgosh (16. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!*

Man kauft sich also eine 1300€ Karte um in 1080p zu spielen..? Ok.


----------



## manimani89 (16. November 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!*

ich kann doch nicht den resolution scale auf mehr als 100 stellen weil ich nativ schon 4k habe also hat das nichts mit max settings zu tun. die settings sind die settings die man auf ultra stellt und dann sagt man welche auflösung man nutzt. der resolution scale würde jedes ergebnis verfälschen wenn er nicht auf 100 steht. wenn 1080p gamer 4k dsr wohlen dann kann man ihn aufdrehen aber für richtiges dsr geht nur 178% 225% und 400% bei 1080p allles andere greift die pixel falsch an


----------



## belle (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!*

Diese Rechtschreibung ist mir ein Graus, inhaltlich gebe ich dir aber recht. Die Auflösungsskalierung gehört zur Auflösung und nicht zu den Details wie Schatten, Shader, Texturen usw.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz mÃ¶glich!*



manimani89 schrieb:


> 100% stellt die native auflösung dar also passt das schon ansonnsten wäre es einfaches downsampling


Es geht um Kantenglättung. Und SSAA oder Downsampling macht es erst schön. Darum passen die Aussagen von HisN natürlich


----------



## belle (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!*

Primär geht es um die Vergleichbarkeit und übertrieben gesagt nützen einem Benchmarks mit 115% Auflösungsskalierung gar nichts. Von daher kann man diese ingame (wenig verbreitete) Funktion auf 100% belassen und stattdessen verschiedene Auflösungen benchen (wie es auch meist getan wird).


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um Kantenglättung. Und SSAA  oder Downsampling macht es erst schön. Darum passen die Aussagen von  HisN natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das spezielle Testen sinnvoller Skalierungen wie im Verhältnis 1440p auf 1080p ist da wieder etwas anderes, wenn es darum geht (egal ob per Treiber oder ingame). Meiner Meinung nach gehören nur Funktionen wie MSAA, SSAA usw. zur Kantenglättung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der glättende Effekt bei Downsampling ist ein Nebeneffekt der höheren Auflösung - zusammengestaucht auf die gleiche Bildgröße.


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz mÃ¶glich!*



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Leider hat sich der Fehlerteufel im Titel eingeschlichen, es soll natürlich heißen: RTX on reduziert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!


Ich hätte da noch einen Bindestrich eingefügt:  "RTX on - reduziert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!"

Ansonsten... was soll ich dazu sagen... die Technik steckt eben noch in den Kinderschuhen. Sieht aber sehr geil aus!


----------



## Dooma (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RTX on halbiert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz mÃ¶glich!*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch einen Bindestrich eingefügt:  "RTX on - reduziert Leistung um 50% keine 1080p 120 Hz möglich!"
> 
> Ansonsten... was soll ich dazu sagen... die Technik steckt eben noch in den Kinderschuhen. Sieht aber sehr geil aus!



Ja, fein aussehen tut es schon...

Ich hab mir extra keinen UltraHD Monitor gekauft, sondern stattdessen lieber WQHD mit Gsync, eben genau weil ich keine niedrigen Bildraten wollte.
Und jetzt schafft die neueste Hardware noch nicht mal in FullHD die nötigen FPS?
Finde ich indiskutabel, mal völlig unabhängig vom total überzogenen Preis der doppelt unverschämt ist. Bin doch kein Goldesel...
So wird das auf jeden Fall nicht von mir gekauft.


----------

